# Next Monrovia Night Ride: September 17th



## fordmike65 (Sep 14, 2016)

Tighten that chain and fix that annoying rattle for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Saturday, September 17th. Summer's almost over, but we're sticking with cooler evening rides for a bit longer. Meet up @~5pm at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue just down the street. Then we head out ~5:30 for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat & cocktails. Hope to see you there! Don't forget your lights!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 14, 2016)

Almost forgot! It's gonna be a Monrovia Murray Night Invasion! Bring your Murray built ride to show off this Saturday. See you there!


----------



## None (Sep 14, 2016)

Mine is in parts & incomplete!  But im probably still going.


----------



## the2finger (Sep 16, 2016)

HOEBOYE! The mighty Dodge is already loaded. Hopefully there's a pub that serves Henry's Hard orange


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2016)

the2finger said:


> HOEBOYE! The mighty Dodge is already loaded. Hopefully there's a pub that serves Henry's Hard orange



The Murray theme was your idea, so you better be there!

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Sep 16, 2016)

With my pimpmobiles


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2016)

Got the Jetflow all ready to go


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2016)

So who else is riding with us this evening?? We have a few friends joining us, so we should have a good sized group. Gotta go dust off a couple more bikes..

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Sep 17, 2016)

Might peddle over to your place before the park


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 17, 2016)

I cant make it guys, Too many orders to get done before Monday. Have fun!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 17, 2016)

wish I could be there, have fun


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hope to see you next time Joe. Scott, get off the Cabe and back to camping! Just planned out a slightly different route. Hoping it works out. If the climbs are a lil too difficult, well try another next time or stick to the usual. See you soon!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2016)

A few friends who are joining us just texted that they hit traffic and are going to be a lil late. I wanted to head out a bit earlier at about 5:30. Looks like we'll start pedaling at around 6:00 as usual...


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2016)

GREAT RIDE TONIGHT WITH GREAT FRIENDS!!! See you next month!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## None (Sep 17, 2016)

Wish I could have made it! Great turn out!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Pedal pushers (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Pedal pushers (Sep 17, 2016)

Great time with great friends in Monrovia :-x


----------



## the2finger (Sep 18, 2016)

Our favorite ride couldn't ask for better people or a nicer area


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2016)

Surprise, surprise...


----------



## mrg (Sep 18, 2016)

, it's always something!, worked fine on my shakedown rides, anybody else have trouble when using 1/2 links in your chain?


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Pedal pushers (Sep 25, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Surprise, surprise...
> View attachment 361170



Ha! I love that comfy dress.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Sep 25, 2016)

Pedal pushers said:


> Ha! I love that comfy dress.





Pedal pushers said:


> Ha! I love that comfy dress.



Oh well poop happens. It was still a good time.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 26, 2016)

Pedal pushers said:


> Ha! I love that comfy dress.


----------

